# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Sähköbussien valmistus alkaa Sastamalassa  jopa 200 bussia vuodessa

## anttipng

Aamulehden juttu

Pessimistinä veikkaan, että koko homma on konkurssissa ennen kuin yhtäkään bussia on valmistettu tahi myyty.

----------


## iiko

> Aamulehden juttu
> 
> Pessimistinä veikkaan, että koko homma on konkurssissa ennen kuin yhtäkään bussia on valmistettu tahi myyty.


Aika niukasti oli tietoa tuossa jutussa. Nyt vaan pitäisi tietää, minkä firman bussia tuolla ryhdytään kasaamaan vai onko kyseessä ihan uusi laite?

----------


## Heikki K

> Aika niukasti oli tietoa tuossa jutussa. Nyt vaan pitäisi tietää, minkä firman bussia tuolla ryhdytään kasaamaan vai onko kyseessä ihan uusi laite?


Kyllähän tuosta on luettavissa, että kyseessä on Linkker, joka tosiaan on täysin uusi firma, ei yhtään autoa vielä valmistettuna. Sehän perustuu siihen eBus-tutkimushankeeseen, jonka prototyyppi on ollut Espoossa kokeiltavana.

http://www.linkkerbus.com/upload/leh..._6_10_2014.png

----------


## Karosa

> Kyllähän tuosta on luettavissa, että kyseessä on Linkker, joka tosiaan on täysin uusi firma, ei yhtään autoa vielä valmistettuna. Sehän perustuu siihen eBus-tutkimushankeeseen, jonka prototyyppi on ollut Espoossa kokeiltavana.
> 
> http://www.linkkerbus.com/upload/leh..._6_10_2014.png


Eli toisinsanoen sähkö-Kabukseen..

----------


## Heikki K

> Eli toisinsanoen sähkö-Kabukseen..


Tiedotteissa tosiaan kerrotaan, että sähköjärjestelmät toimittaa lappeenrantalainen Visedo, ja että alumiinikorin on kehittänyt Kabus. Siitä ei ole näkynyt mainintaa, onko Kabusilla joku rooli tuotannossa, vai ovatko vain myyneet korin piirustukset. Onko niillä enää tehdastakaan, vai ajettiinko se alas?

----------


## iiko

> Eli toisinsanoen sähkö-Kabukseen..


Minulle on jäänyt käsitys, että tuo kulkine on toiminut erittäin hyvin testiensä aikana. Toisaalta Kabushan ei ole tuossa mukana kuin kopan tekijänä, mutta ilmeisesti ovat onnistuneet toteuttamaan aika kevyen korin.

(tietysti voi tuntea jotain iloa siitäkin, että omakin työnantajani on mukana tuossa projektissa)

----------


## elakevaari

> Minulle on jäänyt käsitys, että tuo kulkine on toiminut erittäin hyvin testiensä aikana. Toisaalta Kabushan ei ole tuossa mukana kuin kopan tekijänä, mutta ilmeisesti ovat onnistuneet toteuttamaan aika kevyen korin.
> 
> (tietysti voi tuntea jotain iloa siitäkin, että omakin työnantajani on mukana tuossa projektissa)




Tässä juttua bussista
http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/autot/...ussit/a1018031

----------


## bussifriikki

Hanke etenee

http://www.hs.fi/talous/a1416972736445

havainnekuva bussista

----------


## kuukanko

HSL on tilannut 12 sähköbussia Linkker Oy:ltä. Suorahankintaa koskeva ilmoitus

----------


## 339-DF

Tämähän on mielenkiintoista. Siis HSL alkaa omistaa kalustoa. Aikooko operoida itse vai kilpailuttaa näille operaattorin? Luonteva paikka näille voisi olla kantakaupungin bussilinjoilla, siellä olisi iloa lähipäästöttömyydestä. Onko tietoa siitä, milloin nämä tulevat liikenteeseen ja minne? Mitä koko projekti maksaa ja mistä rahat tulevat?

Tämä "Kyse on kokeilu -ja kehityshankkeesta, jolla rakennetaan sähköisen bussiliikenteen ekosysteemiä. Sähköbussit valmistetaan yksittäiskappaleina vain tilaajalle, eikä niitä tehdä kaupallista menekkiä silmällä pitäen sarjatuotantona." on jotenkin huvittava argumentti. Minulla ei ole mitään suorahankintaa vastaan, ainakaan jos hinta pysyy kohtuullisena. Mutta tuolla argumentilla voisi tilata vaikka Tampereen raitiovaunut tai melkeinpä mitä tahansa muuta. Saas nähdä keksiikö joku sähköbussivalmistaja valittaa päätöksestä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tämähän on mielenkiintoista. Siis HSL alkaa omistaa kalustoa. Aikooko operoida itse vai kilpailuttaa näille operaattorin? Luonteva paikka näille voisi olla kantakaupungin bussilinjoilla, siellä olisi iloa lähipäästöttömyydestä. Onko tietoa siitä, milloin nämä tulevat liikenteeseen ja minne? Mitä koko projekti maksaa ja mistä rahat tulevat?


HSL hankkii sähköbussit osana uutta ePELI-hanketta, ja vuokraa ne edelleen liikennöitsijöille. Näin toimitaan sen vuoksi, että liikennöitsijöillä olisi matalampi kynnys lähteä kokeilemaan sähköbusseja. Tarkemmin tästä voi lukea HSL:n hallituksen pöytäkirjasta.

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitos, tuo selvensi asiaa! Ihan hyvä hanke, vaikka tulee aika kalliiksi meille. Parempi silti kuin HutsuMiinus.

----------


## 034

Eikös Vaasassa ole samantyyppinen kokeilu? Kaupunki hommasi kamppeet ja liikennöitsijä ajelee niillä...

----------


## hmikko

Kauppalehden juttu tänään: HSL hankkii sähköbusseja miljoonilla euroilla




> HSL:n tarkoituksena on hankkia ensi vaiheessa 12 sähköbussia. Julkisen bussiliikenteen sähköistämisessä HSL:n tavoitteet ovat kuitenkin huomattavasti korkeammalla.
> 
> "Tavoitteena on, että vuonna 2025 pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteessä olisi 400 sähköbussia, 200-300 hybridiä ja noin 400 dieselbussia", sanoo HSL:n liikennepalvelut -osaston johtaja Reijo Mäkinen.
> 
> Arkiaamuisin pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteessä on noin 1 300 bussia.

----------


## Prompter

HSL:n ensimmäiset sähköbussit tilataan Linkkeriltä, ja ne valmistetaan entisellä Lahden Autokorin Villähteen tehtaalla. Myöhemmin tuotanto siirretään Sastamalaan Fortacolle.

ESS:n uutinen aiheesta

----------


## Rattivaunu

> HSL on tilannut 12 sähköbussia Linkker Oy:ltä. Suorahankintaa koskeva ilmoitus


Tässä tarkoitettujen sähköbussien lataustekniikkaan liittyvistä vaihtoehdoista on kirjoitettu joitakin viestejä johdinautot-ketjussa. Akkusähköbusseja voi ladata monella eri tavalla: 1) varikolla  2) päätepysäkeillä ja terminaaleissa  3) linjalla. Itse olen siinä käsityksessä, että HSL tutkii tässä vaiheessa ensisijaisena ratkaisuna päätepysäkeillä ja terminaaleissa tapahtuvaa pikalataukseen perustuvaa tekniikkaa.

Todennäköisin ratkaisu lienee sellainen kattovirroitinvaihtoehto, jossa ajoneuvo on lataushetkellä paikoillaan. Itse virroitin voi olla esimerkiksi tällainen. Virroitintanko voi toki olla polvellakin varustettu, kuten joissakin havainnekuvissa on näkynyt, samoin sellaisia on ulkomailla käytössä jo joissakin ladattavissa hybridibusseissa tai aidoissa sähköbusseissa.

Scania tutkii Södertäljessä induktiolataukseen perustuvaa sovellusta. Lataus sujuu siinä langattomasti. Koebussi aloittaa liikenteen vuonna 2016 suunnitelmien mukaan. Scanian projektista on kerrottu enemmän täällä.

----------


## Hape

Falunin hiihdon MM-kisoissa kuljetetaan kisayleisöä myös sähköbussilla. Kuvista päätellen bussi on HSL'n väreissä:

http://falun2015.com/ta-bussen-till-vm-festen/

----------


## Bussipoika

> Falunin hiihdon MM-kisoissa kuljetetaan kisayleisöä myös sähköbussilla. Kuvista päätellen bussi on HSL'n väreissä:
> 
> http://falun2015.com/ta-bussen-till-vm-festen/


Auto on Transdevin #3001.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ensimmäiset Helsingin Linkker-linjat saattavat olla h23 ja h16. Aiheesta on uutinen Helsingin Uutisissa. Verkkouutinen.

----------


## 339-DF

Looginen valinta. Rautatientorilla pärjätään varmaan yhteisellä latauspisteellä ja toisaalta juuri keskikaupungilla lähipäästöttömyydestä on eniten iloa.

Mitä tarkoittaa käytännössä se, että Linker "valmistaa" nuo sähköbussit? Mitä se valmistaa? Moottorit? Akut? Olettaisin, että alusta ja kori ovat kuitenkin massatuotantoa. Kenen?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Linkker-sähköbussin lähtökohtana on ymmärtääkseni Kabusin "kevytbussi". Kaksi ensimmäistä Linkkeriähän itse asiassa tulevat olemaan entisiä Jyväskylän Liikenteen diesel-Kabuseja. Toinen (eli ensimmäinen) niistä on sama yksilö kuin jo aiemmin sähkövoimalla kulkenut testi-Kabus, jota siis VTT käytti tutkimuksiinsa. HSL:n toinenkin Linkker tulee siis olemaan muutostyönä toteutettu ajoneuvo. Kabusit ovat olleet perinteisesti yhtenäisrakenteisia ajoneuvoja, joissa ei varsinaisesti ole ollut erikseen alustaa ja koria.

  Eiköhän Linkkerin tarkoituksena ole koota kori ja iso joukko erilaisia komponentteja yhteen yhdeksi valmiiksi sähkökäyttöiseksi ajoneuvoksi. Aivan varmasti lukuisia komponentteja hankitaan alihankintana. Varsinaiset rakennustyöt teetetään ainakin osaksi sastamalalaisella Fortacolla. Linkki aiheeseen. Mutta jos joku on perehtynyt asiaan syvällisemmin, niin sana on vapaa

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaksi ensimmäistä Linkkeriähän itse asiassa tulevat olemaan entisiä Jyväskylän Liikenteen diesel-Kabuseja.


Hmm... Kuinka vanhoista autoista on kyse? Jääkö niille tarpeeksi käyttöikää jäljelle? Vai onko tarkoitus tehdä vain lyhyen käyttöiän testiauto?

Johdinauto on elinkelpoinen huomattavasti dieselautoa pidempään, ja kaiken järjen mukaan niin pitäisi akkubussinkin olla. Kadun tärinä ja räminä ovat samaa tasoa, mutta sähkömoottorit yhtä kestäviä. Jos siis trollikka kestää sen 1520 vuotta, niin varmaan se on akkubussinkin tavoitteena. Ehkä pari protoautoa vanhoihin kuoriin on ymmärrettävää, mutta toivottavasti sarjatuotanto tehdään sitten pidempää käyttöikää varten. Juuri tuossa toisessa ketjussa kritisoin tätä meidän kertakäyttökilpailutusta  sähköbussien myötä olisi nyt oiva tilaisuus luopua siitä, jos HSL ostaa autot ja kilpailuttaa sitten vain liikenteen. Tosin se edellyttää sitä, että huollosta vastaa sellainen taho, jonka intresseissä on pitää autot liikenteessä pitkään. Nythän se huollon puute on suoraa seurausta siitä, etteivät ne autot yhden kilpailukauden jälkeen kelpaa oikein mihinkään muualle kuin halpahintaisille jälkimarkkinoille.

Noin yleisemmin on aika positiivista, että vielä löytyy sellaisia teollisuudenaloja, jotka pärjäävät Suomessa. Näemmä sellaisia ovat sitten raitiovaunu- ja (sähkö)bussiteollisuus. Eli meidän pitäisi osata erikoistua riittävän korkeateknologisiin tuotteisiin, bulkki kun tuotetaan kehitysmaissa halvemmalla. Jos tuo sähköbussi toimii Helsingissä toivotulla tavalla, niin ei pitäisi olla kovin vaikeaa kaupata niitä ympäri Eurooppaa, kunhan kustannusrakenne on sekä investoinnin että käytön osalta kohdallaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Noin yleisemmin on aika positiivista, että vielä löytyy sellaisia teollisuudenaloja, jotka pärjäävät Suomessa. Näemmä sellaisia ovat sitten raitiovaunu- ja (sähkö)bussiteollisuus.


Sähköbussiteollisuuden menestyksestä Suomessa on vielä turhan aikaista sanoa mitään. Monessa muussakin maassa ollaan pistämässä tai pistetty pystyyn sähköbussien valmistusta nyt teknologian ollessa uusi, mutta varmastikaan kaikki toimijat eivät pärjää sähköbussien yleistyessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hmm... Kuinka vanhoista autoista on kyse? Jääkö niille tarpeeksi käyttöikää jäljelle? Vai onko tarkoitus tehdä vain lyhyen käyttöiän testiauto?


Nuo kaksi ovat Kabus-mallin TC6A4 kaksi ensimmäistä yksilöä. Ne ovat valmistuneet talvella 2005 - 2006, käyttöönotto tapahtui tietääkseni vuoden 2006 alkupuolella. Ikää ei lopultakaan ole kovin paljoa.

Sähkökäyttöisiä busseja pidetään ajossa polttomoottoriserkkuja pidempään ainakin kahdesta syystä: 1) kestoikä on sähkökäyttöisillä pidempi 2) kuoletusaikakin on pidempi, ovathan hankintahinnat noin 1,5-kertaiset dieselien hankintahintoihin verrattuna. Sähkökaluston valmistajat lupaavat ajoneuvojen maksavan korkean hankintahintansa takaisin tietyllä aikajanalla viitaten sähköajoneuvojen alhaisiin energiakustannuksiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sähkökäyttöisiä busseja pidetään ajossa polttomoottoriserkkuja pidempään ainakin kahdesta syystä: 1) kestoikä on sähkökäyttöisillä pidempi 2) kuoletusaikakin on pidempi, ovathan hankintahinnat noin 1,5-kertaiset dieselien hankintahintoihin verrattuna. Sähkökaluston valmistajat lupaavat ajoneuvojen maksavan korkean hankintahintansa takaisin tietyllä aikajanalla viitaten sähköajoneuvojen alhaisiin energiakustannuksiin.


Kolmas syy on myös dieselbussien päästövaatimusten kehittyminen. Dieselbussi käy vanhaksi ja kelvottomaksi, kun moottoria ei voi päivittää tiukkenevien päästönormien mukaiseksi. Hyvin huollettu bussi siis voi muuten olla kelvollinen, mutta sitä ei saa myydyksi, jos palvelusopimus edellyttää kovempaa päästönormia kuin bussilla on.

Akkubussiksi muuntaminen voikin olla mielekäs toimenpide tästä syystä. Dieselmoottorin vaihto sähkökäyttöön ja akkuihin poistaa päästönormiongelman. Ja se tekee sen pysyvästi, toisin kuin vaihto tuoreempaan dieselmoottoriin, joka kuitenkin on jonkin vuoden päästä taas päästöiltään vanhentunut. Ilman dieselin tärinää käytettykin kori kestää pidempään kuin jos se yrittäisi jatkaa elämäänsä dieselbussina. Sekin tukee akkubussiksi muuntamisen mielekkyyttä.

Korostan kumminkin, että minulla ei ole tietoa akkubussimuunnosten taloudellisesta mielekkyydestä käytännössä. Edellä olevat ovat vain periaatteita. Jos dieselbussin rakenne on kaikkiaan suunniteltu kertakäyttöiseksi, voi olla, ettei elinkaaren kannalta olekaan järkevää tehdä käyttövoimamuunnosta. Uuteen runkoon tehty akkubussi voidaan tehdä siten, että rakenteessa otetaan huomioon suunniteltu dieselbusseja pidempi elinkaari. Silloin on suunniteltu huollettavaksi ja uusittavaksi rakenteita, joiden huolto ja uusinta ei dieselbussin rungossa onnistu. Tai rakenteet on toteutettu pitkäikäisempinä kuin dieselbusseissa.

Kumpikin, siis pitkäikäisyys ja huollettavuus, nostavat hankintahintaa. Siksi näitä parempia rakenteita ei kannata dieselbussiin tehdä, kun bussi on lyhytikäinen joka tapauksessa. Ja siksi sähköbussit siis ovat kalliimpia, kuten Rattivaunu mainitsi. Mutta mahdollisesti elinkaareltaan halvempia käyttövuotta kohden laskettuna.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hyvin huollettu bussi siis voi muuten olla kelvollinen, mutta sitä ei saa myydyksi, jos palvelusopimus edellyttää kovempaa päästönormia kuin bussilla on.


Niin, vanhan bussin käyttämisestä tilaajan tilaamassa liikenteessä tietenkin säännellään eri tavoin, tosiaankin määrittelemällä päästörajat ja asettamalla maksimi-ikä. Pakokaasujen jälkikäsittelyjärjestelmiäkin kyllä nykyään asennetaan vanhoihin dieselbusseihin jonkin verran, mutta eipä sillä tekniikalla muuteta 20 vuotta vanhaa tekniikkaa euro 6:ksi. Toisaalta tilaajat eivät välttämättä ihan noin tiukkoja päästövaatimuksia aseta tietyn iän ylittävälle kalustolle. Tämä tietenkin riippuu tilaajasta ja itse kohteestakin - ja jopa siitä, käytetäänkö polttoaineena jotain dieseliä ympäristöystävällisempää ainetta.

----------


## Wito

Itselleni on jäänyt hieman epäselväksi noiden HSL tilaamien sähköbussien ulkonäkö; onko Kabusin näköinen vai lehtikuvan näköinen?

http://hs10.snstatic.fi/webkuva/tays...729463?ts=1027


http://kuvat.uusisuomi.fi/sites/defa...linja-auto.jpg

----------


## iiko

> Itselleni on jäänyt hieman epäselväksi noiden HSL tilaamien sähköbussien ulkonäkö; onko Kabusin näköinen vai lehtikuvan näköinen?


Oma veikkaus, että jotain noiden kahden väliltä... :-)

----------


## kuukanko

Luulajan kunta Ruotsista tilasi Linkkeriltä viisi sähköbussia, jotka valmistetaan Sastamalassa. Toimitukset alkavat toukokuussa 2018. Bussmagasinetin uutinen (ruotsiksi)

Kovin vilkasta Linkkerin kauppa ei näytä olleen tähän asti. Aiemmin HSL on tilannut 12 bussia, Turku 6 ja Kööpenhamina 2 (jotka ovatkin jo liikenteessä, kuva).

----------


## Zambo

> Luulajan kunta Ruotsista tilasi Linkkeriltä viisi sähköbussia, jotka valmistetaan Sastamalassa. Toimitukset alkavat toukokuussa 2018. Bussmagasinetin uutinen (ruotsiksi)
> 
> Kovin vilkasta Linkkerin kauppa ei näytä olleen tähän asti. Aiemmin HSL on tilannut 12 bussia, Turku 6 ja Kööpenhamina 2 (jotka ovatkin jo liikenteessä, kuva).


Alkuvaiheessa näyttää olevan liikenteen tilaajiin painottuvaa kauppaa. Kun näitä jatkossa kilpailutetaan Linkkerin etu lienee "scalamainen" muokattavuus. Monen kilpailijan sähköbussit lienevät sitä yhtä ja samaa mallia mitä tuotantotuubista tulee ulos.

----------


## vristo

Mielenkiintoinen työviikko Linkkerin testikuljettajana takana. 

Kyseessä ei siis ollut vielä varsinainen kuljettajakoulutus, vaan laitetestejä. Noihin uusiin latauslaitteisiin, Rautatientorilla, Hakaniemessä ja Malminkartanossa, on näet valittu kaupungin kilpailutuksen myötä uusi laite- ja softatoimittaja Puolasta. Edellisissä (Invalidisäätiö ja Koskela) laitetoimittaja oli hollantilainen. Näillä testeillä testattiin ja yhteensovitettiin Linkkeriä ja uuden laitetoimittajan sovelluksia. Paikalla oli myös HKL:n sähkö- ja turvalaiteinssit, joiden kanssa tehtiin erilaisia käyttövarmuuteen ja turvallisuuteen liittyviä testejä. Muun muassa testattiin järjestelmien pakkopysäytyksiä sekä sähkönsyötössä että Linkkerissä. Yksi testi oli myös sellainen, että latauksen ollessa päällä pumppasin Linkkerin jarrut ja ilmanpaineet täysin nollille ja katsottiin jaksaako Linkkerin kompressori täyttää jälleen paineet (toimi hyvin). Paikalla kävi myös Linkkerin edustaja päivittämässä bussin softaa. 

Yksi pääteemoja testeissä oli ladata bussi täyteen ja sitten mun tehtävä oli tyhjentää sen akut noin 20 prosentiin ja sehän tapahtui ajamalla. Niinpä testasin sitä samalla eri puolilla Helsinkiä, enkä löytänyt vielä aluetta mihin se ei soveltuisi. 

Erittäin mielenkiintoinen viikko ollut ja testit ovat päättyneet tältä erää. Lisää luvassa lähitulevaisuudessa. 

Lopuksi kävin vielä viemässä nämä puolalaisen laitetoimittajan insinöörit lentokentälle. Ja milläs muulla kuin Linkkerillä (ohessa kuva).

----------


## 339-DF

On kyllä varmasti ollut mielenkiintoista testausta. Millaisia etuja sähköstä on käytännössä? Oliko ohjaamo/matkustamo esimerkiksi huomattavasti hiljaisempi? Ajoitko jyrkistä mäistä, jaksoiko dieseliä paremmin/kevyemmin? Onko Linkkerissä jotain sellaista erityistä (poikkeavaa), joka kuljettajan täytyy tietää ajaessa? En nyt tarkoita esim. latauslaitteistoon liittyviä kommervenkkejä ym. vaan siis ajo-ominaisuuksia.

----------


## vristo

> On kyllä varmasti ollut mielenkiintoista testausta. Millaisia etuja sähköstä on käytännössä? Oliko ohjaamo/matkustamo esimerkiksi huomattavasti hiljaisempi? Ajoitko jyrkistä mäistä, jaksoiko dieseliä paremmin/kevyemmin? Onko Linkkerissä jotain sellaista erityistä (poikkeavaa), joka kuljettajan täytyy tietää ajaessa? En nyt tarkoita esim. latauslaitteistoon liittyviä kommervenkkejä ym. vaan siis ajo-ominaisuuksia.


Kun Linkkerin latausta piti purkaa, kävin ajelemassa mm. linjojen 14 ja 18 reittejä Laivurinkadulle, Lauttasaaressa, itäisessä Helsingissä ja monilla muilla alueilla. 

Tämä Linkker 13LE:hän on mitoiltaan aivan normaali A2-tyypin kaksiakselinen matalalattiabussi, jossa on vähintään 40 istumapaikkaa. Scalan kokoa siis. Mutta jonkin verran kevyempi; paino on 10 100 kiloa. 

Sähkömoottori on sijoitettu taka-akselin takapuolelle, josta se on yhdistetty siihen ihan normaalilla kardaaniakselilla. Tehoa on 180kW ja vääntöä 1800 Nm. Kiihtyvyyttä on rajoitettu liikkeellelähtövaiheessa, sillä ilman sitä "mummot kaatuilisivat", sillä sähkömoottorissa on maksimivääntö käytössä heti. Bussi kiihtyy "kuminauhamaisesti" noin neljäänkymppiin, jonka jälkeen rivakammin. Ylämäet eivät tuota vaikeuksia. 

Linkkeri ovet ovat samaa Tamwaren tekoa kuin esimerkiksi VDL:n busseissakin. 

Bussi kulkee aika kivasti, mutta esimerkiksi kallistelee mm. mutkissa ja käännöksissä poikkeuksellinen paljon, sillä siitä puuttuvat kallistuksenvakaajat edestä. Tähän ratkaisuun on päädytty mm.  painon säästämiseksi. Kuitenkin seuraaviin Linkkereihin sekä mahdollisesti myös tähän esisarjan protoihin on tulossa kallistuksenvakaajat. Ne varmasti tasapainottavat ajoa entisestään. 

Itse ajaminen ei poikkea dieselbussista mitenkään. Ääninä kuuluu sähkömoottorin sirinä, voimansiirrosta kuuluvaa pientä "ulinaa" sekä renkaista lähtevää ääntä. Äänimaailma ja melutaso on kuitenkin selvästi dieselbussia miellyttävämpi ja alhaisempi. 

Ajon aikana kuljettajan työ ei siis poikkea dieselbussin vastaavasta. Ainoa asia mitä pitää aina tarkkailla, on akkujen varaustilanne. Kun ajo alkaa esimerkiksi linjalla 51 täysillä akuilla (akkujen maksimilataus 80%), se putoaa kierroksen aikana noin 30 prosenttia. Maltillisilla kiihdytyksillä säästää energiaa ja jarrukset sähköjarrulla lataavat akkuja, joten osaava kuljettaja oppii ajan myötä optimaalisen, energiaa säästävän ajotavan. 

Ja se akkujen lataus: se on kuitenkin oleellinen osa kuljettajan työtä kun sähköbussilla ajetaan. Ilman sitä bussi jää linjalle jossain vaiheessa. Kysyin Linkkerin edustajalta, että onko tapahtunut linjalle jäämisiä nimenomaan siitä syystä, että a akkuja ei ole ladattu ja hänellä oli tiedossa yksi kerta. Kuljettajan täytyy osata ajaa sähköbussi juuri oikeaan paikkaan suhteessa latausasemaan; kun bussin etuakseli on suunnilleen lataustolpan tasalla, niin silloin ollaan oikealla kohdalla. 

Itse tykkään sähköbussilla työskentelystä ja toivoisin niiden yleistyvän myös HSL-alueella.

----------


## Melamies

> Bussi kulkee aika kivasti, mutta esimerkiksi kallistelee mm. mutkissa ja käännöksissä poikkeuksellinen paljon, sillä siitä puuttuvat kallistuksenvakaajat edestä. Tähän ratkaisuun on päädytty mm.  painon säästämiseksi. Kuitenkin seuraaviin Linkkereihin sekä mahdollisesti myös tähän esisarjan protoihin on tulossa kallistuksenvakaajat. Ne varmasti tasapainottavat ajoa entisestään.



Linkkerien kallistelu on todella silmiinpistävää, mutta eivät kai matkustajat penkeiltä kurveissa putoa?

----------


## NP

Mistä syystä Linkkereissä ei ole turvaohjaamoa? Joskus vuosia sitten jäin siihen käsitykseen, että se olisi pakollinen varuste uusissa ja myös kilpailutettavan liikenteen käytetyissä busseissa.

----------


## vristo

> Mistä syystä Linkkereissä ei ole turvaohjaamoa? Joskus vuosia sitten jäin siihen käsitykseen, että se olisi pakollinen varuste uusissa ja myös kilpailutettavan liikenteen käytetyissä busseissa.


Erittäin hyvä kysymys, johon mulla ei kuitenkaan ole vastausta.

----------


## hana

> Erittäin hyvä kysymys, johon mulla ei kuitenkaan ole vastausta.


Varmaankin HSL saa omiin kilpailuvaatimuksiin tehdä poikkeuksia ja tuo sähköbusseilla ajo on kuitenkin aloitettu kesken sopimuskausien.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Varmaankin HSL saa omiin kilpailuvaatimuksiin tehdä poikkeuksia ja tuo sähköbusseilla ajo on kuitenkin aloitettu kesken sopimuskausien.


HSL saa varmasti myös tilata omistamansa ajoneuvot sellaisilla varusteilla kuin haluaa. Alihankkijoiden kalustolta voidaan toki vaatia sitten esimerkiksi turvaohjaamoa.

----------


## Huppu

Kiitos vristo infopaketista! Entäs jos bussi on (esim. linjalla 51) myöhässä, senhän pitää ehtiä latautua jokakerta? Eli kääntöaikoihin pitää lisätä minuutteja jokaisella (ruuhka)kierroksella vielä nykyisestäkin joka vaatii rahaa/aikaa (joko leikataan vuorovälitä harvemmaksi tai lisätään ylimääräinen bussi). Tiedän miten aikataulusuunnittelu toimii ja että nytkin Hsl asiantuntijat ansiokkaasti suunnittelevat, mutta siis jos vaikka kääntöaikaa esim. 8 min ja bussi tulee päätepysäkille 6 min myöhässä niin ei pääse lähtemään kun latautuminen kestää X minuuttia, esim. linjoilla 14&18 (voisi siis nykyistä pahemmin ruuhkautua kun matkustajat pyrkivät ensimmäiseen bussiin)?
Muuten olen matkustajana tykännyt, vielä kun tuo kallistelu saadaan pois.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tuomashan kertoi omista kokemuksistaan linjalla 23 tässä viestissä. Linjalla 23, joka on ilman muuta lyhyempi linja kuin 51, on edelleen käytössä vain yksi latauspiste (Ruskeasuo). Sillä linjalla menee siis kohtalaisen helposti neljä sivua (kaksi kokonaista kierrosta) yhdellä latauksella. Kerran Tuomas on kertomansa mukaan onnistunut ajamaan peräti kolme kierrosta (= kuusi sivua) yhdellä ainoalla latauksella, mutta se tietenkin jo tietyllä riskillä.

Sen verran mitä Neulastien pysäkillä busseja (ja toki pysäkki-infraakin) olen aika ajoin käynyt kuvaamassa, on siellä ruuhka-aikana ollut ahdasta jo nyt bussien paljouden takia. Ei ole ollut ollenkaan harvinaista, että siellä on ollut seisomassa neljä bussia, kaksi linjalla 37 ja toiset kaksi linjalla 51. En usko, että ainakaan Malminkartanon päähän tarvitsisi lisätä kääntöaikaa kovinkaan paljoa sen takia, että osaa 51:n busseista ladataan siellä muutama minuutti. Hakaniemessäkin 51:n autot ovat olleet paikoillaan odottamassa seuraavaa lähtöä jo nykyiselläänkin kohtalaisen hyvin. Tämä siis sormituntumalta. Muitakin näkemyksiä voi olla.

----------


## Makke93

> Sen verran mitä Neulastien pysäkillä busseja (ja toki pysäkki-infraakin) olen aika ajoin käynyt kuvaamassa, on siellä ruuhka-aikana ollut ahdasta jo nyt bussien paljouden takia. Ei ole ollut ollenkaan harvinaista, että siellä on ollut seisomassa neljä bussia, kaksi linjalla 37 ja toiset kaksi linjalla 51. En usko, että ainakaan Malminkartanon päähän tarvitsisi lisätä kääntöaikaa kovinkaan paljoa sen takia, että osaa 51:n busseista ladataan siellä muutama minuutti. Hakaniemessäkin 51:n autot ovat olleet paikoillaan odottamassa seuraavaa lähtöä jo nykyiselläänkin kohtalaisen hyvin. Tämä siis sormituntumalta. Muitakin näkemyksiä voi olla.


Eikä 37:kaan buusit ole enää lisäämässä ahtautta parin viikon päästä, kun päätepysäkki siirtyy Honkasuolle.

----------


## kuukanko

Luulajasta uutisoidaan, että Linkkerit on otettu toistaiseksi pois liikenteestä, koska valmistaja on ilmoittanut niiden ohjauksessa olevan vikaa. Suomesta vastaavaa ei ole uutisoitu, mutta tiettävästi Linkker on tehnyt saman ilmoituksen myös Suomessa liikennöivien Linkkerien omistajille.

Taitaa Linkkerin matka lähestyä päätepysäkkiään.

----------


## eemeli113

Mulla tulee mieleen aika monta lentokonemalliakin, jotka on vedetty takaisin tehtaisiin erilaisten ongelmien takia ilman, että koko mallin maine kärsisi. Lisäksi Linkker taitaa olla vieläkin jonkin asteen kehittelyvaiheessa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Koko vehje olisi voinut olla myös hieman paremman näköinen. Nykyinen ulkoasu on niin surkea, ettei ainakaan ole omiaan lisäämään kiinnostusta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lisäksi Linkker taitaa olla vieläkin jonkin asteen kehittelyvaiheessa.


Siksipä juuri tilanne ei näytä hyvältä. Kilpailijoilla on valmiit ja nähtävästi monilla ihan toimivatkin tuotteet, joiden kauppa alkaa jo käydä isoissa erissä. Linkker näyttää jääneen kelkasta.

----------


## Huppu

Nyt ohjauksessa oli vikaa myös Helsingissä, mutta onneksi bussi oli pysähtyneenä liikennevaloissa. 

Seurauksena Linker bussit vedätään kuitenkin pois HSL-liikenteestä kunnes vika selviää:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10580195

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tässä meni viimeisetkin 55:n sopimuksesta kiinnostuneet? ESS: Lahtelaisen Linkkerin sähköbusseissa yllättävä vika - kaikki bussit kutsuttiin turvallisuussyistä korjattavaksi

----------


## Salomaa

> Koko vehje olisi voinut olla myös hieman paremman näköinen. Nykyinen ulkoasu on niin surkea, ettei ainakaan ole omiaan lisäämään kiinnostusta.


Bussi on reilusti bussin näköinen eli aikaa kestävä muotoilu eli onnistunut muotoilu. On reilusti uskallettu olla omaperäisiä ja laittaa reilusti pyöreät ajovalot eikä seurata pintamuotia. Mutta missäännimessä surkeaksi muotoilua ei voi kutsua vaikka oltaisiin eri mieltä

----------


## Bussimies

> Siksipä juuri tilanne ei näytä hyvältä. Kilpailijoilla on valmiit ja nähtävästi monilla ihan toimivatkin tuotteet, joiden kauppa alkaa jo käydä isoissa erissä. Linkker näyttää jääneen kelkasta.


Noo, ei nyt ihan vielä sirotella tuhkaa päälle: https://www.ess.fi/uutiset/talous/art2449453

Tulossa on siis täysmatala kaupunkibussi ja kuuleman mukaan myös telibussi tänä vuonna. Samoin uusia kauppojakin on maailmalle tehty.

----------


## kuukanko

Linkkerin käyttökielto päättyy: Ylen uutinen

----------


## bussiauto

Olikohan myös Åbergin Linjan proto-Linkkerit käyttökiellossa?

----------


## bernemi

> Olikohan myös Åbergin Linjan proto-Linkkerit käyttökiellossa?


Tietääkseni Åbergin proto-Linkkerit eivät olleet käyttökiellossa. Ne on tehty Kabusin pohjalle, toisin kuin muut Linkkerit, ja omaavat sikäli erilaisen tekniikan.

----------

